# Big batch of Almonds... Varying flavors



## salsashark

Lacking a good idea for a friend's birthday, I decided to make her something that I know she would enjoy since she's always raving about my Q. What do you get someone who has everything? How about a batch of smoked almonds? Sounds good to me! Oh, and her husband agreed that it was a good idea so off I went.

Not wanting to do the usual salt, I decided to experiment with some flavors... further fantasizing about turning my addiction to my smoker into something that could be a living some day :)

OK, so now here's why you clicked on the link.

My Recipes (measurements are pitch and throw... sorry, no absolutes here)

*Spicy Asian Persuasion:*

Sriracha hot sauce
Soy Sauce
Garlic
Sesame Seeds
*Bee Sting:*

Honey
Cayenne
Tapatio Hot Sauce
*Classic Q:*

Salt
Onion Powder
Garlic Powder
Pepper
Paprika
*Garlic Pepper With a Kick:*

Garlic
Pepper
Salt
Jalapeno Powder
6Lbs of almonds brined over night with a simple 1 gallon of water and 1 cup of kisher salt then divided into 4 equal batches. I used egg white and water to bind the Classic Q and Garlic Pepper rubs to the almonds. The Bee Sting and and Spicy Asian were wet already so no binder needed. 

The Q View:

Classic Q








Spicy Asian:







Bee Sting







Garlic Pepper With a Kick







All the kiddies ready for the heat







Added a mix of hickory, mesquite, pecan and threw in a couple of charcoal briquettes for good measure. Roll the smoke at 250 – 300 for 30 minutes, stir, and then let go until done.







Off the smoke and cooling down... Can't wait to try them!


----------



## reardenreturns

Those look great. I gotta try those.


----------



## rp ribking

That is a big batch of almonds, can't wait to try some!!! I'll PM you my address.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  !!!

RP


----------



## salsashark

Finally cooled down enough to sample...

For the most part, the flavors are what I wanted, but I think I'll pump them up a bit in the future.

Unfortunately, not enough time in the heat, they were still chewy. SOOO... they're in the oven right now for a half hour or so to draw out a bit more moisture. 

All in all, I think I definitely have some keepers here. We'll see what the hordes have to say this afternoon.


----------



## tjohnson

Very Nice!

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q

They Look Great...


----------



## smokindkoert

I am going to try some of those...they look and sound tasty!

I'm also going to do something like honey, maple syrup I made and maybe cinnamon, cayenne.


----------



## gotarace

Your smoked nuts look excellent...what a great gift Idea!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Your almonds really look good. I've smoked them a couple of times & just can't seem to get them right. I guess I'll keep trying. Even a blind squirrel gets a nut once in a while.


----------



## fife




----------



## smokindkoert

I ended up doing 3 kinds...

Soy, Sesame and Sea Salt

Hot Sauce, Sea Salt, Paprika and Garlic

Honey, Maple Syrup (from my farm) and Cinnamon.

That is the before...will post my after pics once I upload them...they turned out great...I think the Honey/Maple is my favorite.


----------



## mtnwalker

I was going to be doing some almonds and a pan of pecans in the next several days myself...I'm gonna try a molasses/butter/salt mix, next time I may add some heat/onion to see how it compliments.....

if I keep the temp around 250....what do you think the total smoke time should be thereabouts?....should I go warmer?


----------

